# Tires for Plowin?



## flumes (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a set of Kumhos MT on my 97 TJ. I have Fisher 6'-6" plow on it and have a hard time on the cottage hill as the tires are terrible in snow. I also use 150 llbs of sand as a counterweight behind the jeep.

I need a tire good in the snow....any recommendation appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tires*

I have B F Goodrich T/A KOs on mt '97 Wrangler pushing a 7' Hiniker plow. They work great. I have 240 lbs. of sand tubes in the back. I have 215-75 15 size. Narrower tires work better in snow. Wide tires have too much floatation to get decent traction in snow.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

How about getting *winter tires*?
True winter tires are much different than the "snow" tires from many years ago. Modern winter tires are in a completely different league from any other non-winter tire.
By the way, winter tires are distinguishable from other tires because they have the _snowflake-inside-a-mountain _emblem on the tire, which signifies that it has the industry's highest rating for snow duty.

You should look at TireRack.com, to see whats available in your size for winter tires. The problem is that right now its February and its very late in the season, and many of the brands and models of winter tires are no longer available this season. But currently, TireRack is showing that they have the Firestone Winterforce tires, in size 215-75-15 for $58 each, and in size 205-75-15 for $52 each. If neither of those are your size, then just plug in the size that you need, and see whats available.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I found sears was cheeper than tirerack (after you incude shipping from tirerack) The problem with the Jeep is weight or lack there of. So you need the best tire you can get. I use Blizak studless snow tires they are the best for traction on ice and snow.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

theplowmeister;746089 said:


> I found sears was cheeper than tirerack (after you incude shipping from tirerack) The problem with the Jeep is weight or lack there of. So you need the best tire you can get. I use Blizak studless snow tires they are the best for traction on ice and snow.


Agreed. Sometimes you can find prices cheaper than TireRack for the tires you want, and the lower cost may include thinking about shipping versus sales tax, and whether the tire place will charge more for mounting and balancing because you didn't buy the tires from them. In this economy, I'd shop around and see if the local tire places will mount and balance the new tires for free, etc.

I also agree on the Bridgestone Blizzak winter tires as well. All of the Blizzak models are very good and highly rated.

The important part of this discussion, for readers who have never driven on true winter tires, is to realize that almost no all-season tire can compare to the levels of traction (moving forward and stopping) that true winter tires can provide.
The downside to winter tires is that they generally will not last as long as regular tires (although I've seen some winter tires go almost 30K miles) and that you should not drive them in the Summer because you'll wear them out super quickly. The true winter tires are designed for cold weather operation, and they'll last longer (more miles) if you don't drive on them all year.
So if you're going to use true winter tires, you'll need two different sets of tires for your vehicle, and ideally those two sets of tires should be mounted on two different sets of wheels.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.discounttiredirect.com

They have free shipping and usually run online only sales. I picked up a set of 265/75r16 nitto terra grapplers load range D (which are fantastic in the snow btw) for for $550 to my door. They do have alot of good deals...


----------

